# Drawing programs



## Dray (Mar 2, 2018)

What programs are you using to draw or do you do it the old fashion way with paper ?


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 3, 2018)

Gimp and Krita are both great. I prefer Gimp though.

and both are free


----------



## Nyashia (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm using Photoshop since I started drawing digitally in 2006. I've also tried Paint Tool Sai and Paintstorm Studio, which are really good as well, but I could never get a hang of all their functions.  So I stick with Photoshop.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 4, 2018)

Free ones for a phone? (Samsung Galaxy Note8) I wouldn't know where to begin...


----------



## MissNook (Mar 5, 2018)

Paint Tool SAI for lines and colors.
Clip Studio paint for comics, special effects and color balance. 
Blender for some backgrounds but for the moment just as a reference, I would like to try to render some backgrounds like this in the future.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 5, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Free ones for a phone? (Samsung Galaxy Note8) I wouldn't know where to begin...


ArtFlow. That's what i use on my S8.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 5, 2018)

:0 Gonna check it out later when I can give it my full attention. I don't have a bucket or even a crop tool on my phone's default program!


----------



## Katook (Mar 7, 2018)

I use Paint Tool Sai. It was around $70 when I purchased it 8ish years ago, but its simplicity is nice. I just upgraded it to a demo of Sai2 which has many more functions than the original. Besides SAI, I've used Gimp, Photoshop CS5(my second choice in drawing programs), Manga Studio 3 or 4, 
SAI is my ol' trusty ;3


----------



## MsRavage (Mar 7, 2018)

i use photoshop. it just works best for me. I prefer traditional media and will mainly use pencil, paper, markers BUT i have dabbled in paint


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Through a trail of reviews bashing each previous art app, I've tracked down what seems to be the unanimously undisputed and much celebrated app called _ibisPaint x.
_
It's real good from what I can tell, which isn't much, but the nitpicks like "not enough undo's" or "not enough layers" or "not big enough canvas" or "shitty selector tool" or "fades weird when applying pressure" etc... They aren't problems.

Of all the apps where people are bitching and moaning, the reviews all seem to suggest using ibisPant X where not a soul dare leave a reasonable complaint. Even the unintrusive paywall gets knocked down for 24 hours when you watch a 30 second ad, but they give you so much to work with it's probably entirely unnecessary.

Anyone try this one before?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 7, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Through a trail of reviews bashing each previous art app, I've tracked down what seems to be the unanimously undisputed and much celebrated app called _ibisPaint x.
> _
> It's real good from what I can tell, which isn't much, but the nitpicks like "not enough undo's" or "not enough layers" or "not big enough canvas" or "shitty selector tool" or "fades weird when applying pressure" etc... They aren't problems.
> 
> ...


Nope, but if I get my computer fixed, I may give it a go.

I use an RCA tablet which has an attachable keyboard--and trackpad. As a result, I typically use a mixture of my finger and my trackpad to draw, using an app called SketchBook Express. It's pretty good, despite heavily limiting your layers and not having a select tool(which sucks) but I always find ways to get around it.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

I should take some screenshots later when I have a chance.


----------



## Filter (Mar 8, 2018)

I start with pencil and paper, which I then scan and color in Photoshop. I used to do traditionally inked linework, but I got tired of how it defined my style so I'm taking a break from that.


----------



## Uluri (Mar 8, 2018)

To draw I use Paint Tool SAI and Sometimes FireAlpaca.(<- Those are links)  FireAlpaca is really similar to Sai, and is also free. 
I like both for making Lineart. I use Photoshop CC only for making Gifs and edits. 

For Traditional Art, I love using Inks a lot. I have an absolute love for ink. It's so meticulous and soothing for me. 
I also enjoyed oil paints when I had the chance to use them, but I think I like Ink the best.


----------



## narutogod123 (Mar 11, 2018)

I use Photoshop for painting, Clip Studio Paint for line-art and comics. I'm starting to learn 3D software like maya and 3ds max 2017 to make 3D models with my friends.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 17, 2018)

I usually just use traditional.
If I’m using a mouse to finish- GIMP
I just recently got a tablet and am learning I prefer how Paint Tool Sai works with it better.

I used to use Illustrator and Photoshop, but those died with an old computer and I’ll never be the same.


----------



## Procompy (Mar 17, 2018)

Photoshop, Toonboom (Studio, Harmony, and Storyboard), and SAI


----------



## Starmedicat (Mar 18, 2018)

I was using Krita, but have swapped over to SAI, since Krita lagged really badly when trying to do large images...


----------



## Aibiki (Apr 2, 2018)

Clip Studio paint. Like Myla said it's very much like PS and SAI, and it's very often on sale on amazon (it was about $25 when I got my copy.)
Tablet is a Wacom Intuos Draw (small size)

Otherwise I use a cheap sketchbook I got at walmart and whatever pencils I have around. If I feel fancy I'll (try) and use copics to color.


----------



## MapleBlush (Apr 2, 2018)

I do most of my sketching in Mischief because it's an inifinite canvas program, or I'll do it traditionally in a cheap dollar store sketchbook with a black Prismacolor Col-erase pencil. When I do cleanup, I almost always do it in Adobe Photoshop, I've tried SAI before but I never really liked it. Line stabilizers are lame haha.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Apr 3, 2018)

I've got an old version of Photoshop, and I mostly use Krita and Medibang Paint. I do line work traditionally, with ink. Fountain pen, brush pen, and some microns.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 4, 2018)

For the most part, an ancient PS wannabe from the late 1990's called Micrografx Picture Publisher. It's role is being gradually superseded by newer  applications discussed below, but I still need it to scan stuff, as I do still make pencil+ink artwork (like at convention artist alleys)

Knowing it's limitations (it doesn't do canvas rotate, and it's native file format is unsupported by anyone, including Corel, who bought out Micrografx) I branched out into additional applications, first among them Clip Studio EX (the expensive version, when it went on a 40% off sale). CSP, being oriented toward comics, had usable text tools (unlike Krita at the time). It's only real drawback in my eye is an inabilty to reposition selections and geometric shapes during the click/drag operation, before finalizing them on the page. Picture Publisher could do this, and it's _ancient_.

I also took up using Krita, upon hearing it was going to get frame-by-frame animation capability (this was just before CSP did likewise). Krita also played nice with OpenBroadcaster when CSP didn't (I found that I was using an outdated version of OBS and upgraded to OBS Studio, which does capture CSP without difficulty. As of Version 4.0, released 03/23/2018, Krita also acquired usable text tools (including word balloons for comics) that it didn't have in V3.x.x and below,  _and_ the ability to do vectors in SVG format, making it cross-compatible with Inkscape, so far as vector images go.

I make use of Inkscape for certain types of inking styles, although less often once I learned to digitally ink freehand, and infrequently fire up the free version of SketchUp for indoor backdrops, (when I can spend time re-learning it).

Haven't used Photoshop/Illustrator (not willing to pirate it, and not interested in rent-ware), or SAI (dunno why, really--I have purchased software online, like Clip Studio and MOHO)

I know of FireAlpaca and MediBang, but at this point, the tools I am using do what I need well enough that I haven't needed to invest effort into learning more applications without a specific purpose.

As mentioned in the first paragraph, I still occasionally whip up a sketch on paper, then scan and process it. I ink with a brush+India Ink at conventions, and used to do this at home too until I got accustomed to digital inking. Full-digital works I'm still experimenting with, but appear to have a growing level of success with, although I'm unlikely to completely replace paper+pencil with it. While I do have a 160-color marker set (for badges at conventions) and a 120-color Prisma pencil set, I haven't been able to devote much time to becoming competent with them (mostly the latter).

---PCJ


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow, I haven't thought of Micrografx in forever... It was bundled with the scanner, right? What scanner is it?


----------



## SoheilSolitarius (Apr 10, 2018)

I use FireAlpaca and have for years. It's very simple and lightweight (starts up really fast, doesn't take a lot of space on the computer) so I would definitely suggest it if you're new to drawing programs.


----------



## Sergeant 16-bit (Apr 10, 2018)

I, too use firealpaca, also a wacom tablet

Here are examples of what I can do with them

www.furaffinity.net: Fluttershy and the Pod by sergeant16bit

www.furaffinity.net: Honey the Cat Prepares for a Pounce by sergeant16bit

www.furaffinity.net: Rainbow Dash in Sonic's Favorite Clothes by sergeant16bit


----------



## Folhester (Apr 10, 2018)

Paint tool sai to draw (i really enjoy the brushes' fluidity) and Photoshop for final editing 
Though I haven't really tried any other software, I may give a chance to the ones recommended on this thread one day or another!


----------



## Zulus (Apr 13, 2018)

Im using Firealpaca cuz it is free. It is pretty fast with no lag. The only small annoyance is the small ad that shows up every time I start up the program.


----------



## Hopei (Apr 14, 2018)

I use Procreate which is an iPad app only program me thinks and costs bout 10$, and medibang which is free for tablet n' PC (with some conditions in terms of service) which's from the same creators of fire alpaca and a fare bit more in depth that fa.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Apr 14, 2018)

I use Medibang Paint a lot, which is similar and in connection with Fire Alpaca. Most of the illustrations in my gallery are actually that program I use, since I'm too poor to get something like Photoshop, SAI or Clip Paint Studio (though Clip Paint I REALLY do want someday because it's used by a lot of amateur and pro Japanese artists). The only downside to Medibang is if you want to write a manga, you have to sign up at their website in addition to getting other things in it. Though, Fire Alpaca solves that. 

Otherwise, I just like drawing with paper and pencil for doodling and sketches. For manga works, I prefer working the traditional method of pen and ink and screentones.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 29, 2018)

Hopei said:


> I use Procreate which is an iPad app only program me thinks and costs bout 10$, and medibang which is free for tablet n' PC (with some conditions in terms of service) which's from the same creators of fire alpaca and a fare bit more in depth that fa.


Same here with Procreate.  I love using it.


----------



## SevenArms (May 2, 2018)

Clip Studio Paint! Like they say it's more inexpensive than Photoshop and Sai and have a lot of options  I use it for both digital paint and comics. But, I also keep my sketchbook with me all the time and practice with pen and paper everyday


----------



## joskua (May 2, 2018)

I just started with digital art so I'm currently using Krita because it is free, I really like it, the are various brush options and they are customizable and it doesn't lag in my laptop unlike PS. I tried MediBang but idk why I didn't like it.
I used to use GIMP for image editing but now I use PS because I do videos in Adobe Premiere and Adobe After Effects so it's a lot better to maximize compatibility. I also use Illustrator like twice a year, in my case it's mostly for opening AI files.
I downloaded a trial version for Clip Paint Studio and I gotta say it is gorgeous, I feel the lines I do with my tablet (Wacom Intuos Draw, from the previous generation) are cleaner than in Krita without having a stabilizer-like feel, and there are so many default brush options. I think, when I feel more comfortable about digital art, I might purchase CPS in a sale.

I love doing stuff in traditional. My favorite tools are Prismacolor Premier colored pencils, they blend incredible but it's kinda difficult to maintain a sharp point so I use cheaper, harder pencils for details. I also enjoy using chalk pencils, graphite, and I'm learning how to use gouache, and I'd like to try ink someday.


----------



## pandasayori (May 7, 2018)

When I first tried digital art I used GIMP before gradually shifting into Paint Tool SAI. I have Autodesk Sketchbook on my iPad and my phone, but now my main drawing digital drawing program is Procreate. I have yet to fully dive into the Concepts app, but Procreate was worth the $10.

Traditional art was my first love so I can never leave it behind. I primarily use watercolor and 140lb cold-pressed paper. Sakura Koi and Windsor & Newton Cotman paints are what I used the most. Working my way up to a set of Holbein watercolors I’ve been eyeing for almost a year.


----------



## Beaknose (May 7, 2018)

I use photoshop elements to draw usually, sometimes I'll draw traditionally.


----------

